# The hat thread...post your favorite.



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

Well i'll start with a classic,and one of my favorites.
The Scala Panama Skimmer.









Made of genuine panama straw, this fine skimmer was hand woven from strands of toquilla grass which grows in tropical South America. 

Weaving and steaming a Panama Hat takes from two to eight weeks, with each one reflecting the individual and artistic skill of its maker, a handsome two-tone grosgrain striped hatband trims handsomely. 

The Skimmer was for many decades the man's straw hat of choice. Often associated with sailing, boating, barber shop quartets, jazz bands, and the like. The Boater was generally known as the warm weather hat. 

3 1/2" crown. 
2 3/8" brim. 

Made of: 100% genuine panama straw. 

Linen sweatband. 

Du Pont-Teflon: Fabric Protector: 
-Repels water and oil based spills.
-Breathable, durable, safe, and gentle.
-Fabric looks new longer, easy care. 

Color: Natural. 

That's alot of style....for 120$ loll

Thanks
Frank 
Ahahah'i'm off the farm work for like the next 2 weeks...so realy, i got time on my hands....dont juge me, jurk lolll  )


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Hats! I have a few, enough for my wife to say it's starting to encrouch on our space. I've gotten a couple of Santana hats lately. Here's one, handmade, handpainted and limited to 3000. Mine is numbered 330. Part of the proceeds go to charity. It's called Corazon Esplinado or Pierced Heart.


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

Chito said:


> Hats! I have a few, enough for my wife to say it's starting to encrouch on our space. I've gotten a couple of Santana hats lately. Here's one, handmade, handpainted and limited to 3000. Mine is numbered 330. Part of the proceeds go to charity. It's called Corazon Esplinado or Pierced Heart.


That's a killer hat Mr!And Very Collectable.
I was hoping for you to participate in that thread,caus i know you wear cool hats(Saw pictures)and you dont seems to be the kind,who just drop it on his head...i mean you wear-it.I know it's only a question of angle...but hey,you know that,loll
Thanks for posting this
frank


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey thanks Frank! I'll take some photos of my other hats. Hope others would contribute.


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

Yo GC!...Here's what getting ****-up on "NYQUILL" and posting about hats is all about....

1-Man, that shit as to be the best thing on your head next to your HAIR
2-It has to provide a fair n off, tickness liner of shade...so that your crazy bloodshooted eyes,flash acid pupills,doess't scare the crap out your freinds's kids
3-It has to be tight and fit...You gonna have a hard night boy,All about rock n roll...whats the point wearing a hat,if its gonna fall off your head on your 6th cocktail....Yeah and those are head stumping "manathan's"...

Next week, i get high on " Preparation-H" and talk you about TIES!!
You'll find out, how a long slim narow leather brown tie can be a passport......to never get layed,loll
Stay tuned!
frank


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

couple of faves


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah! those are great hats...i mean the everyday hat is somehow the best...i personally wear a tuque like 5 months a year....(well the one i have on most of my pics sent to gc)

I didn't imagine you like that,Shoretyus....you look like one hell of a cool dude...enjoying beer and fisning...i mean thats the best thing is life,Next to chasing hot red headed girls!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the coolest is the black fedora


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Toque in winter, ball cap or Tilley the other seasons.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Toque in winter, ball cap or Tilley the other seasons.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Ditto. Except when its really cold. Then its the rabbit fur hat with the ear flaps.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not much of a hat wearer--I get horrible hat head--so I wear a toque when it's cold and sometimes when It's sunny I wear a ball cap


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

bw66 said:


> Ditto. Except when its really cold. Then its the rabbit fur hat with the ear flaps.


yeah,the "trapper's" hat as i call them.I wear that when is like -25 and i have to work out side.Really i think this is the warmest ,well a Daniel Boon racoon hat must be also...

Frank


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

+1 for Tilly hats. Mine rarely leaves my head during the summer.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Ditto. Except when its really cold. Then its the rabbit fur hat with the ear flaps.


Yeah, same here, except mine is shearling. Heat loss through the head is killer.

The Tilley is a great hat. Skin cancer on the head, face or ears isn't something I'd want.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

My second favorite,The brixton Grand Fedora










Inspired by music and culture, created in 2004, the timeless and clean design of the Brixton collection is hard to duplicate and comes in a variety of styles that appeal to the individual in a modern yet traditional way. 

Each piece is constructed with the commitment to bringing the customer a high quality and limited product that they'll want to hold onto forever. 



Smooth, Classy, Funky and Cool are the exact words to describe the Brixton Grand Fedora! The perfect sized crown, the perfect sized brim and the perfect hat band.

4" crown.
2" brim.

Made of: 100% toyo straw.

Cotton sweatband.
Grosgrain ribbon hatband.
Brixton side pin.
Unlined.

Color: Tan.

This hat is less then 60$

Frank


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Franky Fargon said:


> Yeah! those are great hats...i mean the everyday hat is somehow the best...i personally wear a tuque like 5 months a year....(well the one i have on most of my pics sent to gc)
> 
> I didn't imagine you like that,Shoretyus....you look like one hell of a cool dude...enjoying beer and fisning...i mean thats the best thing is life,Next to chasing hot red headed girls!


Hey I haven't even broke into my touque collection ... um. but not a fisherman.. we be sailing ...


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't wear hats often, but have a few I like. Here's a photo of me before I started using hair dye and beard dye... and before I lost about 40 pounds.


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

shoretyus said:


> Hey I haven't even broke into my touque collection ... um. but not a fisherman.. we be sailing ...


lolll, Sorry i was really tierd when i first read your post.So your not that cool... 
you rock man,and look like a funny guy to hang out with.Touque collection you where saying....

Frank


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

well here's a few on my....some of this shit may be a repost
My red cap...got it when i bought my first tractor (Massey-Furguson)








That's a cheap straw cowboy hat...from the "dollarama"








that's the warm one,Trappers style








my good ol touque









well thats about it...most of the hats i really like,i dont have 

merci
Frank


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

How about something,... *American!*


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Franky Fargon said:


> Well i'll start with a classic,and one of my favorites.
> The Scala Panama Skimmer.
> 
> 
> ...


Did you know that the"Panama" hat was originated in Ecuador and became popular with Americans during the constructin of the Panama Canal, hence the name.


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

Alex Csank said:


> I don't wear hats often, but have a few I like. Here's a photo of me before I started using hair dye and beard dye... and before I lost about 40 pounds.


that a nice one mr.Csank.It has alot of style and look good on you.
thanks for participate
i never saw a guitar like that before,Can you tell me what is it...and what's between the pups? 
Thanks 
frank


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I used to have a Panama, that I bought from Sammy Taft on Spadina, the man who coined the term "hat trick". That hat could make anyone look like a class act, including a slob like me. Both the hat and Sammy are long gone, sadly, and I'm back to looking like a slob. Maybe that's why I haven't seen a promotion in over a decade.


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

washburned said:


> Did you know that the"Panama" hat was originated in Ecuador and became popular with Americans during the constructin of the Panama Canal, hence the name.


well half of it,i knew about Panama,but didn't know that it was exactly in Ecuador.
thanks for sharing


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Franky Fargon said:


> that a nice one mr.Csank.It has alot of style and look good on you.
> thanks for participate
> i never saw a guitar like that before,Can you tell me what is it...and what's between the pups?
> Thanks
> frank


Salut Frank!

It's a 1966 Hagstrom I. These were built by a small family factory in Sweden. The company produced lots of cool guitars from the late '50s until about 1983. Recently, they have started building guitars again, but now they are built in Asia.

The Hagstrom I has a vinyl-covered hardwood body, with a front cover made of painted plexi-glass. That thing between the pick-ups is just a gold-painted piece called a "swimming pool". It is sort of a 'fake' sound-hole. These early Hagstroms were reputed to have the "Fastest Necks in the Business". I am not sure about that, but the necks are very thin and you sure can move quickly up and down the scales on them. I love them!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Only thing I wear on my head is a motorcycle helmet when I'm riding and that's 'cause the powers that be say I have to. If it was my choice I wouldn't wear one. Other than that I don't wear hats. Can't see the point.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I'd love to own this hat...it belonged to Jimi...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

How about something classic,... on the female side.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It's almost time for the spring fashion show


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

I usually wear my 500x fur black fedora.
It kinda resembles the "Indiana Jones" hat but I''ve owned it since way before that movie came out.
If not that then it would have to be my cattleman creased stetson straw western hat.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> It's almost time for the spring fashion show


Yup. I've been known to wear that hat, too.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This is what I wear for dressed up occasions in the winter.










For summer, if I wear anything, it's some type of ball cap.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The 2 on the left are my favourite hats last winter, meaning the ones that had a lot of use. The one on the right, a crushable Orvis hat, was just given to me by my wife.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito...is this your hat?

http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=7910&dir_id=885&group_id=16266&cat_id=20845&subcat_id=16229

It is very cool looking !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

greco said:


> Chito...is this your hat?
> 
> http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=7910&dir_id=885&group_id=16266&cat_id=20845&subcat_id=16229
> 
> ...


Yes Dave, that's the one my wife gave me. I have another older one of the same thing but it's beat up after 5 years of constant use. I also have the charcoal one too.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Chito said:


> The 2 on the left are my favourite hats last winter, meaning the ones that had a lot of use. The one on the right, a crushable Orvis hat, was just given to me by my wife.


The one on the right is very nice. Tell your wife she has good taste.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Remember this hat?


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

Chito said:


> The 2 on the left are my favourite hats last winter, meaning the ones that had a lot of use. The one on the right, a crushable Orvis hat, was just given to me by my wife.


There all nice,but the one in the middle is the one i like the most.The way the top of the hat is made...is that what they call "pork pie"?.Loll i love hats but theres alot i dont know.
Thanks again for posting this Mr.Salazar
I'll probally get myself my first Panama hat by this summer,yeah a Skimmer!But i will also need a suit...so i just wait till i get the money for both.
Frank


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Never mind the GAS, seems to be a lot of HAS around here!


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I never thought much about hats until I ran across this site:

http://www.texashatters.com/

Now I am really gassing for one.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

My don't-want-to-burn-the-tops-of-my-ears hat.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Check out the Fender hats. I own the "Trail of Death Fedora".

http://www.globalrebels.com/fender/Hats/products/137/


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

This is one cool hat...


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

jimihendrix said:


> This is one cool hat...


Yeah, and a cool guitar,and cool shoes, and a cool suit... maybe he was just a cool guy? I bet he even played the guitar pretty well!:bow:


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice...um...hat...???...


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

loll yeah funny hats are cool too


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Now THIS is a hat!



jimihendrix said:


> Nice...um...hat...???...


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

Alex Csank said:


> Yeah, and a cool guitar,and cool shoes, and a cool suit... maybe he was just a cool guy? I bet he even played the guitar pretty well!:bow:


yeah,i love robert johnson,but i think he's second to Blind willie McTell.To me blind willie had a better voice.
Frank


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

I dont know much about him,but i know this,Jack Lemmon knew how to wear a skimmer hat.









Rest in peace Jackie....And if he not dead,well,told ya i didn't know much about him

Thanks
Frank


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Franky Fargon said:


> yeah,i love robert johnson,but i think he's second to Blind willie McTell.To me blind willie had a better voice.
> Frank


Yeah, but did Blind Willie have a cool hat?


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

bw66 said:


> Yeah, but did Blind Willie have a cool hat?


lolll hell yeah,..but you must be shitting now,i mean blind willie was all about "paperboy cap"...i dont feel like loading a pic to my photobucket,loll but you google man..you'll see 

frank


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Blind Willie McTell...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, he did indeed have a cool hat.:bow:


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

jimihendrix said:


> Blind Willie McTell...


yeah Jimi,thats a good one...Crazy his jumbo 12 strings


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

bw66 said:


> Yes, he did indeed have a cool hat.:bow:


oui monsieur 

But,i think he was too poor for another kind of hat...I could be wrong about this,but always saw the "paperboy" cap as today baseball cap...Back in the days
loll his guitar playing was not bad also )

Thanks
Frank


----------

